# MULLET: It's time for discussion about the world's most versitile hairdo



## xotoxi




----------



## Jon




----------



## xotoxi

jsanders said:


>


 
Nice lezmullet!  Almost an asswiper!


----------



## xotoxi

One might argue child abuse...but I bet the kid wanted it that way.


----------



## xotoxi

Raise your hand if you are pretty sure this pic was taken directly from your high school yearbook.


----------



## xotoxi

These guys are _definitely_ all business in the front.

(But I'm not really sure what kind of business.)


----------



## strollingbones

yall are such lightweights having to go to web sites...

i spotted this one at the octofest...2007...sugar mtn nc


----------



## strollingbones

i do believe i win!!!


----------



## Jon

xotoxi said:


> jsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lezmullet!  Almost an asswiper!
Click to expand...


The best part is I found that picture by chance a while ago. I Googled "dyke" and it was the top image result.


----------



## xsited1

I've always liked this guy's hairdo:


----------



## Sarah G

xotoxi said:


>



I know this guy.


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> i do believe i win!!!


 
This isn't a contest!

It's a discussion...a pictoral discussion.

But thanks for your input...wicked frickin' mullet!


----------



## strollingbones

fuck you...we all know i won...and dont make me kick your ass to prove it...


----------



## xotoxi

xsited1 said:


> I've always liked this guy's hairdo:
> 
> View attachment 7206


 
That's not a mullet, so it's off topic.

However, maybe a non-mullet hairstyle discussion should be started.


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> fuck you...we all know i won...and dont make me kick your ass to prove it...


 
Okay, strollingbones.

(Turning on my best three-year-old-tantrum-prevention psychology...)

That's right!  You win!  Good job!


----------



## Article 15

I  wonder if this guy's face is screaming "embarrassment" or if it's just the standard blank stared inbred look.


----------



## xsited1

xotoxi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked this guy's hairdo:
> 
> View attachment 7206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a mullet, so it's off topic.
> 
> However, maybe a non-mullet hairstyle discussion should be started.
Click to expand...


How's this?



(Oldie but goodie - Click picture to make their mullets even bigger.)


----------



## Article 15

strollingbones said:


> fuck you...we all know i won...and dont make me kick your ass to prove it...



Bones wins for originality.


----------



## xsited1

strollingbones said:


> fuck you...we all know i won...and dont make me kick your ass to prove it...



The resident redneck wins the mullet contest.  Who knew?


----------



## Article 15

Icon mullet!


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> I wonder if this guy's face is screaming "embarrassment" or if it's just the standard blank stared inbred look.


 
I think the hint of an aggressive lip curl goes very well with his 14K gold chain with "Rebel" written in script...but doesn't seem to match the confused or even frightened look in his eyes.


----------



## xotoxi

xsited1 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked this guy's hairdo:
> 
> View attachment 7206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a mullet, so it's off topic.
> 
> However, maybe a non-mullet hairstyle discussion should be started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> View attachment 7207
> 
> (Oldie but goodie - Click picture to make their mullets even bigger.)
Click to expand...

 
They looks like a family of werewolves.


----------



## strollingbones

o going all aol on me with that small ass orange print? 


i still won...i want candy....*begins to stamp foot*


----------



## random3434

I don't think it's possible for a man to be hotter than THIS!


----------



## strollingbones

o hell we may have a new winner.....


----------



## random3434

*Unless it's THIS!*


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> Raise your hand if you are pretty sure this pic was taken directly from your high school yearbook.



90% of my junior high yearbooks looked like that.

I was in the other 10%.


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> o going all aol on me with that small ass orange print?
> 
> 
> i still won...i want candy....*begins to stamp foot*


----------

